
Don’t you forget about me: Ready Player One for a nerdgasmic trip to the 80s - jayadevan
http://factordaily.com/dont-forget-ready-player-one-nerdgasmic-trip-eighties-via-future/
======
beat
Ah, _Ready Player One_... basically Willy Wonka as told by a Gen-Xer who
sneers at modern video games (because the old ones were, of course, the best).

I can't believe they haven't made a movie of it yet.

